

Are you going to South by Southwest (SXSW) ? - pj

This will be my first year. I'm quite excited to go.  Are you going? Have you been before?  Anything to say about it?
======
wmf
I'll be there since I am local. There tends to be more hacker stuff at BarCamp
than at SXSW proper. <http://barcamp.org/BarCampAustin4>

~~~
pj
I went to a barcamp in Vancouver and it was awesome, but why compete with
SXSW? Seems like there will probably be a lot of people who would enjoy both,
I would for sure.

------
kortina
Amazing place to meet people doing cool stuff in interactive media / music /
film. I went last year for the first time and my only regret was not having
gone before. I suggest coming with a mind ready for learning and a notebook
for jotting down notes and ideas--it's very fertile ground for thought /
brainstorming.

------
ahoyhere
Yep.

My husband & I have built an interactive art exhibit that you'll see if you're
an attendee.

